# Question for the veteran coffee slurpe... I mean connoisseurs



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey all

While doing the rounds on trying to find a bean which I would use time and time again I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I'm looking for a mild->stronger roast with a strong nutty taste - does anything like this actually exist?

I've tried strong roasts that come with dark powerful chocolate notes and some medium/lighter ones but the vast majority of these seem to have too much a citrusy element to them (unsurprising really considering coffee beans come from a fruit) so I'm wondering if anyone has tried a coffee bean type that matches my "on the hit list" description?

As always any suggestions/advice much appreciated!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Why not consider making a blend of your own.

If you bought a Monsooned Malabar for example & a sweet South American, maybe a Brazil, & experiment with various mixes.

Perhaps 50% of each to start, if its too powerful for you then try 66% SA mixed with 33% MM & so on. 75% of one with 25% of the other might meet your need.

Its well worth a try.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Not a bad idea, mixing my own never really occurred. Still getting used to the different coffees out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

What a pompus thread. What exactly is your criteria for establishing who is a connoisseur and who isn't?!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Noah&theBean said:


> What a pompus thread. What exactly is your criteria for establishing who is a connoisseur and who isn't?!


It's pretty simple IMHO as per the dictionary-------a person who is especially competent to pass critical judgments

Might I suggest the term was being used in a flattering way rather than being an exclusive term.

Ian


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Noah&theBean said:


> What a pompus thread. What exactly is your criteria for establishing who is a connoisseur and who isn't?!


I do hope that is a form of humour otherwise you've been spending too much time on the de-caf forums.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> What a pompus thread. What exactly is your criteria for establishing who is a connoisseur and who isn't?!


I would have thought the pseudo-mistake of calling them "slurpers" would give anyone reading an insight into the humour implied?

You need to chillax my old bean!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Drewster said:


> I would have thought the pseudo-mistake of calling them "slurpers" would give anyone reading an insight into the humour implied?
> 
> You need to chillax my old bean!


I think maybe that evil cat has been staring at him from the bushes while he digs his moat.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

These might be worth a go, sound like they hit some of the taste notes that you are after?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-sertaozinho-natural-icatu-3282-coe


----------

